

Ask HN: LinkedIn down? - HackyGeeky

Getting a Http/1.1 Service Unavailable
======
ximeng
Yup

[https://twitter.com/search?q=linkedin%20down&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=linkedin%20down&src=typd)

<http://isup.me/linkedin.com> "It's not just you! <http://linkedin.com> looks
down from here."

------
zengr
Yup, same here.

------
glavata
Yes

